# Rate My Lunch!



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK I will eventually start making my home made chilli con carnes again but for now I just pop over to Morrisons to eat. I can only really eat one big meal a day whilst at work so I try to make sure I eat a decent amount. Today I bought this and thinking about sticking to this kind of thing for rest of week. Its healthier than what I normally eat which is chicken nuggets chips sausages etc from hot counter lol.

1 large scotch egg

100g chicken Tikka (BM's), 2 slice brown bread & lettuce

1 Rustlers chicken burger

1 pint of semi skimmed milk


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Rustlers Burgers are Rank!!And cant be very healthy!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

if your going to morrisons go to the deli counters & get there range of cooked chicken.

those rustler burgers are bad news, I mean there pre-cooked then left for up to 2-3wks in a bun sorry but the additives they must have to add kinda puts me off.

if your having a pint of milk at lunch everyday go get yourself some protein power to chuck in it.

obviously you"ve got a microwave at work so why dont you drop the scotch egg & have uncle bens rice with the chicken tikka for carbs.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I go to morrisons sometimes and I get chicken from the deli brown micrwave rice and a yazoo lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The first thing that jumps to my mind is it looks pretty expensive. You'd probably be able to get 750g of chicken (raw) for the same price... and that would do me for 3 meals.

The fat's and carb's wouldn't overly worry me (as I'm guessing I'm like you, a bulking hardgainer), but I wouldn't like to eat that much processed food on a regular basis. I'd prefer that more of my fats came by way of full fat milk, butter, eggs etc rather than precessed foods.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL I knew I was gonna get some hate for that rustlers burger. I don't always have one just a nice change every now and then to throw one in. Also I had been going to the hot counter for like 2 months straight and got so fed up with roast chicken pieces haha. I coulddddd drop the scotch egg I guess but I like eggs and no other way I can eat one on the go. Alternatively I have got another 100g of chicken tikka in the fridge and was going to have that at about 15:30 but I could drop the scotch egg and just have 2 chicken tikka sandwiches (25g protein each one).

Also Thomo that meal was about 70g of protein so is there really any need to add more protein to it?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

2004mark said:


> The first thing that jumps to my mind is it looks pretty expensive. You'd probably be able to get 750g of chicken for the same price... and that would do me for 2-3 meals.
> 
> The fat's and carb's wouldn't overly worry me (as I'm guessing I'm like you, a bulking hardgainer), but I wouldn't like to eat that much processed food on a regular basis. I'd prefer that more of my fats came by way of full fat milk, butter, eggs etc rather than precessed foods.


Yeah it does get abit expensive. Roughly £4.50 a day. 100g chicken tikka was £1 which I thought was decent for pre-cooked meats. I get paid on the 24th and will buy loads of peanut butter for my morning shake and **** loads of chicken and mince and might even have a crack at home made turkey scotch eggs! But for now I'm just gonna buy bits from Morrisons...


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

I've just got back from tesco's with reduced pre-cooked chicken from their rotissiere (sp?)

It was £1.50 for a large chicken (would hate to see a small one mind) - reduced from £3.50 or something....

I'd rather have that every day - again, I don't have wheat so never choose ginsters/rustlers burgers/sausage rolls etc.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> I go to morrisons sometimes and I get chicken from the deli brown micrwave rice and a yazoo lol


Ditto whole chicken is only a few quid and can be two to three meals, add the rice and pour over some Encona sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

visionp said:


> Ditto whole chicken is only a few quid and can be two to three meals, add the rice and pour over some Encona sweet chilli sauce.


Need to give the sweet chilli sauce a try never saw encona before though


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> LOL I knew I was gonna get some hate for that rustlers burger. I don't always have one just a nice change every now and then to throw one in. Also I had been going to the hot counter for like 2 months straight and got so fed up with roast chicken pieces haha. I coulddddd drop the scotch egg I guess but I like eggs and no other way I can eat one on the go. Alternatively I have got another 100g of chicken tikka in the fridge and was going to have that at about 15:30 but I could drop the scotch egg and just have 2 chicken tikka sandwiches (25g protein each one).
> 
> Also Thomo that meal was about 70g of protein so is there really any need to add more protein to it?


Don't get the scotch egg, the sausage meat is just full of fat. At morrisons at precooked sandwich counter they sell packs of 2 boiled eggs. You could just get a chicken sandwich and a couple of boiled eggs and a pint of milk.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

cook night before, eat cold, easy?


----------

